# My Display



## ratbastard (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to collect 1/24th scale cars. Got out of that a few years ago. I turned these acrylic cases on their side and use them to put my bottles in. Best thing is no dusting of the bottles. I have 6 of these cases all contain bottles


----------



## ratbastard (Jan 30, 2012)

another case


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

If I can be honest with you, I like the cases but the bottles get lost in them with the mirrored background, at least in the pic's they do...[:-]

 The middle shelves more than the top and bottom at least...


----------



## ratbastard (Jan 30, 2012)

they look better in person. i don't really care for digital photography


----------



## ratbastard (Jan 30, 2012)

One more using flash


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

The ACL's look good...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 14, 2012)

They all l@@k great ~ mirrors are tricky to take pics of ~ [] Thanks for sharing ~


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 15, 2012)

Are they all locals?


 PD


----------



## LC (Feb 15, 2012)

That was a great idea to use those boxes in that manner . The mirrors do make it a bit difficult to take pics at times . I am guessing that is what the bottom of the display boxes were made of . Makes a nice compact looking display .


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 15, 2012)

I think those look great and that's a terrific idea for displaying! I've been trying to figure out an easy, cost effective strategy for displaying and yours appears to be one. I can imagine how good they look in person - flash photos against mirrors are always a problem.

 Thanks for posting!

 Brian


----------



## katb (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice Display! You put time and effort into it....Looks great.


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Are they all locals?
> 
> ...


 
 yes all from the upper peninsula of michigan where i live


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  katb
> 
> Nice Display! You put time and effort into it....Looks great.


 
 Thank You i need to buy a few more as they are now all filled.


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Rat, nice use of the car cases, your bottles look very good, but as e-package says they kind of get lost in the mirrors, have you tried just plain white paper or painted hardboard for a backdrop, it would make em pop........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2012)

Are you related to me..my wife calls me a Ratbastard all the time .... now I now know it is a real last name.[] Nice looking display,its a first for sure,the next time if you really want to mess with Epackage  put a full length mirror facing the bottles and take your picture peaking over the top[]


----------



## ratbastard (Feb 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Are you related to me..my wife calls me a Ratbastard all the time .... now I now know it is a real last name.[] Nice looking display,its a first for sure,the next time if you really want to mess with Epackage  put a full length mirror facing the bottles and take your picture peaking over the top[]


 

 the mirror back on the cases just have that effect when taking photo's. if you seen them in person on the wall the mirror really enhances the bottles. at night when there is a small light on in the room the bottles because of the mirror backing in the cases give off a very cool eerie glow.


----------



## glass man (Feb 16, 2012)

NICE INDEED!!JAMIE


----------

